# Baugruppe gestört bei abziehen vom PC



## guggy (16 Oktober 2008)

*Problem: Systemfehler nach abziehen von PC*

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Sobald ich das Patchkabel meines PC´s aus dem Inline Block (Phoenix Contact ILB PN 24 DI16 DIO16-2 TX) ziehe, meldet die SPS(S7 315-2 PN/DP) und der Inline Block einen Systemfehler.
Beim Auslesen des Diagnosepuffers wird mir folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:

_Ereignis-ID: 16#3942_

_Baugruppe gestört_
_Baugruppentyp: Dezentrale Peripherie_
_Eingangsadresse: 2044_
_Kanalinformation vorhanden_
_Anwenderinformation vorhanden_
_Fehler baugruppenextern_
_Kanalfehler vorhanden_
_Angeforderter OB: Diagnosealarm-OB (OB82)_
_Prioritätsklasse: 26_
_externer Fehler, kommendes Ergebnis_

Die nächste Meldung im Diagnosepuffer ist: Baugruppe OK

Muss ich den OB 82 in die SPS laden, wenn ja wie ist dieser zu programmieren?


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
es reicht wenn du den OB82 einfach nur anlegst (ohne Inhalt). Dann wird der Fehler abgefangen. Du solltest dann aber auch noch den OB86 und den OB122 mit anlegen. Die gehören immer auch mit dazu ...

Wenn du den Fehler auswerten möchtest (um z.B. eine Fehler-Meldung asuzugeben) dann müßte du ein entsprechendes Programm in den jeweiligen OB schreiben ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## guggy (16 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die schnell Antwort.

Ich habe jetzt die OB´s eingefügt, allerdings tritt jetzt ein Sammelfehler auf, aber das Programm läuft weiter. Ich habe auch festgestellt, das wenn ich einen Switch zwischen den Inline Block und die SPS schalte und dort den Pc anschließe tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf. Aber sobalt ich den Pc wieder am Inline Bus anschließe tritt der Fehler wieder auf.
Wie kann ich diesen Sammelfehler jetzt noch beheben?
lg guggy


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2008)

... dazu müßte man vielleicht etwas mehr über den "Sammelfehler" wissen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## guggy (16 Oktober 2008)

guggy schrieb:


> Beim Auslesen des Diagnosepuffers wird mir folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:
> 
> _Ereignis-ID: 16#3942_
> 
> ...


 
Da hat sich nichts geändert nur das die SPS jetzt nicht mehr in den STOP Modus springt sondern nur noch die SF LED Leuchtet (bei beiden Geräten)


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2008)

... jetzt weiß ich was du meintest ... 
Natürlich stellt der OB nicht den Fehler ab, sondern nur dessen Auswirkung - die CPU soll nicht mehr in Stop gehen. Da du in der HW-Konfig ja festgelegt hast, dass die HW da sein soll erkennt dein System natürlich folgerichtig, das die aktuelle HW nicht mit der projektierten HW übereinstimmt. Deshalb der Fehler. Wenn du den nicht willst, dann mußt du die Station abmelden - entweder direkt in der HW-Konfig oder mittels eines SFB (Nummer weiß ich gerade nicht). 
Ist die Station abgemeldet, dann ist sie natürlich weg - willst du sie wieder benutzen, dann reicht es nicht, sie wieder anzuschließen, du mußt sie dann auch wieder anmelden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## guggy (17 Oktober 2008)

Super danke noch ma.
Ich werd das ganze zur Sicherheit aber dann über einen Switch laufen lassen.

Kannst du mir aber vielleicht noch erklären wie man einen SFB bearbeitet und Programmiert?
Ich vermute übrigens das der zu bearbeiten SFB der SFB 39 ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
der zuständige Baustein für An- und Abmelden ist der SFC12.
Dessen Funktion wird in der Siemens-Hilfe (Hilfe zu Systemfunktionen) sehr schön beschrieben. 

Gruß
LL


----------

